# KUIU Vias Icon Pro 5200 & Icon Pro 1850 setup for sale



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*SOLD - KUIU Vias Icon Pro 5200 & Icon Pro 1850 setup for sale*

SOLD

Kuiu Icon Pro 5200 bag, Icon Pro 1850 bag, Reg size Carbon Fiber frame, S/M Icon Pro Suspension (up to 34" waist) and 2 qty hip belt pouch. $480/OBO. Send PM if interested.

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/56009641


----------

